
Twister-core 0.9.31: security fixes and more - eduardoveiga
http://twister.net.co/?p=575
======
kseistrup
Twister is a nice and decentralized substitute for Twitter. The only thing I
really dislike about Twister is that it insist on keeping an arbitrary and
archane 140 character limit on posts.

